

I had five customers sign up on my first day. Healthcare startup - ryankonicek

Last week I launched my healthcare startup and had five customers sign up on the first day. I posted ads on craigslist that led to the site along with Google Adwords (one signup from Adwords and four from craigslist). I like the ROI on craigslist a lot more :).&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;m currently mechanical &quot;turking&quot; the backend of the site and finding imaging providers for the patients myself (along with getting a discount for an available slot).&lt;p&gt;Long of the short, I&#x27;m running into this problem.
I&#x27;ve plateaued on my customer signups. Does anyone have any good thoughts on how I can find more patients to sign up for this service. If I can prove my hypothesis that patients come to me for high priced medical scans, I&#x27;m in business.<p>Here&#x27;s the link to my site: www.opendoorio.com
======
iends
Your landing page is not good enough. What does the map have to do with
anything? What about opendoorio implies medical scanning? I probably wouldn't
go get medical imaging from a company called opendoorio. Maybe Open Door
Imaging. I also think you should list the type of scans you can help with
(this helps with SEO and also give customers an idea what you're talking
about) My first question was do you mean xrays or MRIs? If you actually have
some customers that were quoted $X price and you got it to them for less than
$X price use that as a case study (*results not typical). Have you looked into
adwords?

What you're doing is actually fairly common
([http://www.shoemoney.com/2008/11/04/making-money-with-
local-...](http://www.shoemoney.com/2008/11/04/making-money-with-local-
affiliate-programs))

